# Sex and the City 2. The Movie



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Now I'm sure you're aware that the producers asked to film it in Dubai and Dubai said no. Then in Abu Dhabi, and they said no. So the producers thought up a storyline of a couple harmlessly kissing on a beach in Abu Dhabi and strangely enough they were arrested - it was actually filmed in Morocco.

Also four "local" Abu Dhabi girls take off their abayas to reveal designer clothes, and this is now deemed offensive to muslims - I guess it won't be released here then.

Funny thing is, how often have we seen that happen, especially on flights to Europe? The local girls come on board in full abayas etc. then within 10 minutes of it taking off they strip off (in the toilets) and come out wearing "normal" designer gear and skin tight jeans.

At least the film doesn't show them smoking though!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> .
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, how often have we seen that happen, especially on flights to Europe? The local girls come on board in full abayas etc. then within 10 minutes of it taking off they strip off (in the toilets) and come out wearing "normal" designer gear and skin tight jeans.Personally I have never seen the show and not bothered where it is filmed
> ...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What is silly on behalf of the UAE authorities, by having such stupid laws, then movie-makers will use the events as stories, a lot of the viewing public (sweeping statement I know) will believe that the UAE is not "kissing friendly", and will not come here because of it. So the economy falters even more cos there's no tourist dollar coming through and the great black hole gets bigger and deeper.

Self fulfilling prophesy?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes it is all a bit strange at times to how they think in the UAE.
I was looking at the thread below and there have been many others similar............

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/49459-whats-point.html


----------



## SarahM (May 26, 2010)

I doubt the movie is going to release in the UAE , though it makes no sense given the double standards here .


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Yes it is all a bit strange at times to how they think in the UAE.
> I was looking at the thread below and there have been many others similar............


yeah i also love how half the websites banned because they don't comply with U.A.E regulations don't have any explicit content but they merely have negative criticism about the U.A.E, such hypocracy!


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

It's definitely banned from showing in the UAE - which is odd as Dubai One constantly has a programme about it and how it is "based" in Abu Dhabi.

The article I read in the National/Gulf News amused me the most, a government official quoted as saying how positive it would be for Tourism for such a film to be set in the UAE, despite them having banned actual filming here and not showing the film and now back peddling and calling it morally objectionable, bizarre but not unexpected!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

But everyone will just go around anything as such, and get it by the knock off lady, thus loosing out on income that the movie theaters could have made.


----------

